# Your Favorite Spaghetti Sauce



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which is your favorite spaghetti sauce? I have listed a few of the ore popluar ones.

Just curious. Nothing more, nothing less. It makes me hungry thinking about some of them.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I gave up at 'tomato' - is there just one tomato sauce? I think not!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

They each sound completely repellent -- then, too, they're sitting atop and mingled with some tasteless pasty grain-based stringy stuff. Yuk all around!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My favorite is arrabiata.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

"Sauce" 1
garlic
butter
olive oil
eggplant cubes (5-7mm)


"Sauce" 2
garlic
butter
olive oil
cauliflower
broccoli
parmigiana/romano
swiss
cheddar


on linguini or capellini


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinara, of course!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The only thing I eat for spaghetti is bolognese sauce. Why is that not an option?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

My favorite is scratch-made tomato sauce, made with San Marzano tomatoes (Grown in the Sarnese Nocerino region of Italy).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's one where I can't choose a single favorite. So many great choices.

It would have been nice to see vegetables represented. A personal favorite is radicchio and pancetta with crushed red pepper (although I like it better with penne).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Tomato... especially Fra Diavolo which has a little kick to it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems just about almost any sauce goes with spaghetti. Even a simple brown sauce. But my favorite is a creamy cheesy one of some sort.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> My favorite is arrabiata.


Mine too. I love making my own arrabbiata sauce 

I prefer spicy ones. With regular marinara, I usually like to sprinkle some pepper flakes on it.

I've had a lot of good spaghetti sauces due to my Italian relatives, but nothing beats arrabbiata in my mind.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I haven't tried spicy ones before. I'll see if I can find any.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I haven't tried spicy ones before. I'll see if I can find any.


Just add some dry chilli flakes to a nice tomato sauce. It works.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe I'm weird, but I don't think pasta and sauce go well together at all. I'd much rather just have cheese on my pasta.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Sauteed garlic and shallots (or replace with garlic powder and onion powder after adding the tomatoes)
1:1 hamburger and mild Italian sausage, browned and drained
Several diced Roma tomatoes (maybe add a small can of tomato sauce for body/volume)
Sliced button mushrooms
Oregano
Basil
Sage
Bay leaf

Let simmer all day before serving.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

This sauce, by Italian food authority Marcella Hazan, looks ridiculously simple. But it will earn you the reputation of a tomato sauce god.

2 26-oz. cans San Marzano crushed tomatoes (no substitutions)
1 stick unsalted butter
2 medium onions, peeled, cut in half
salt
sugar


Put tomatoes, butter, and onions in a pot. Cook uncovered at a slow simmer until reduced to a desired consistency, about 1 hour. Discard onion. Add salt and sugar to taste.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Amatriciana for me.

Cheers, 
Jos


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Seems just about almost any sauce goes with spaghetti. Even a simple brown sauce. But my favorite is a creamy cheesy one of some sort.


I'm not sure satay would


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

musicrom said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but I don't think pasta and sauce go well together at all. I'd much rather just have cheese on my pasta.


I'm not sure I could live with so much excitement on my plate :lol:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

my favorites in the list are carbonara (altough I don't know what "creamy alfredo" means) and pesto. In general I love in many ways. Some of my favorites are spaghetti with mussels or clams:








with botargo:








with sea urchins:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I make my own from scratch:

Fresh diced tomatoes, tomato sauce, tomato paste, oregano, garlic, chopped onion, bay leaves ... simmer in a crock pot for at least 5 hours.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> I make my own from scratch:
> 
> Fresh diced tomatoes, tomato sauce, tomato paste, oregano, garlic, chopped onion, bay leaves ... simmer in a crock pot for at least 5 hours.


Sounds nice. How much of each ingredient, espeically the tomato sauce and tomato paste proportions?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Pesto. What else do you need, really?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm no purist as I probably chuck in too many herbs and too much garlic - I even add barbecue or sweet chilli sauce at times. I like most that I've tried, the exception being an orangey-coloured fishy one which I thought was totally yuk.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

ribonucleic said:


> This sauce, by Italian food authority Marcella Hazan, looks ridiculously simple. But it will earn you the reputation of a tomato sauce god.
> 
> 2 26-oz. cans San Marzano crushed tomatoes (no substitutions)
> 1 stick unsalted butter
> ...


I've made this many times. I've never added sugar though. The onions add sweetness once you cook them a while.

I like it with gnocchi.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I'm not sure I could live with so much excitement on my plate :lol:


Ronzoni sono buoni!


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

ribonucleic said:


> 2 26-oz. cans *San Marzano crushed tomatoes* (no substitutions)
> 1 stick unsalted butter
> 2 medium onions, peeled, cut in half
> salt
> sugar


What's so special about those canned tomatoes?

The recipe looks good, but with sea salt and maple syrup.
Even if those tomatoes are good, I would think good fresh ones would be better.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Dufay said:


> What's so special about those canned tomatoes?
> 
> The recipe looks good, but with sea salt and *maple syrup*.
> Even if those tomatoes are good, I would think good fresh ones would be better.


Sorry, maple syrup?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Pesto. What else do you need, really?


Do you make your own pesto? I like pesto too.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Sorry, maple syrup?


Yes, maple syrup, much better than refined white sugar.
If you don't like the taste of the maple, you can use agave nectar.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 50599


No spaghetti-thread without the glorious LaLoren.....


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Cheese sauce with salmon and broccoli.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Either _carbonara_ (the traditional way, with no cream), with mushrooms, tomato and cream or -- oh! this makes me so hungry -- with squid ink and seafood...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Prego Traditional, to which I add some basil, garlic, and a bit of port.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Prego Traditional, to which I add some basil, garlic, and a bit of port.


Port, eh? An interesting addition. My 'inner tongue' facility is not as developed as my inner ear, so I will have to give that a go. I really cannot imagine the combo, to be frank.


----------

